# Skyline Museum Spring Festival pics (56K no way)



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Spring festival at the Skyline Museum in Nagano, Japan.

I jumped on the expressway around 9AM this morning and instantly joined what seemed like an endless convoy of skylines heading north towards the museum. :smokin: 

By the time I arrived all the "official" car parks were filled and we ended up parking on a nearby footy pitch. I guesstimate there must have been in excess of 200 skylines there - it was totally packed with more R34's that you could shake a stick at. 

The car parks, as ever, proved to be the most interesting aspect of the festival. The museum itself was way too crowded to actually see much of anything and the numerous stalls outside tended mainly to focus on scale models, pamphlets, magazines, key fobs, mugs, caps and other collectors items. Still a good day and well worth the trip. 

excuse the quality of the pics - forgot to take my DSLR camera and ended up using a small point and shoot.





















































































































































































more to follow...


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Some real Hardcore GTR's especially the white R34's

Thx for sharing :bowdown1:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

anyone know who makes these sideskirts?





































what's this...a four door autech R34 GTR Vspec?  










The ower had gone the whole nine yards on the conversion - complete GTR engine, front, wings, wheels, brakes, plus seats, dash, interior and MFD. This car was attracting a lot of attention...



























































































More to follow....


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

last set!






























































































































































































that's all folkes!


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pix! 



Demon Dave said:


>


My favorite

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for the pics 

But is it me or has that BB car got Halogen UK spec headlamps?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Wish I was their


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

I like this one....









Thanks for the pics Dave - shame I was working again - would have been great weather for a drive in the mountains....


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Wow, huge turnout ! Nice pics !


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

OMG Dave, awesome pics. I love the parking lot rides. Today was some outstanding weather too, how was the traffic? Thanks for all the pics!

Nick, Dave: Looks like you all posted right before me. I really wish I could have gone too.
Let's plan on going together for the next event. I can take some pics on the way up & back.


----------



## tyr33 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Skyline heaven what else could you ask for*

I just wish i was there


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

The sideskirts in the picture you mentoined looks to me like a product from Hasemi Sport


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Demon Dave said:


> excuse the quality of the pics -


????????
As great as ever:thumbsup: theres some lovely looking cars there.


----------



## digitalboy40 (Nov 14, 2006)

old GTRs FTW  
i so wanna go to the summer festival or just the museum in general
how long does it take to get there from tokyo? i'd have to take the train/bus since i don't have a car


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

Looks like it was great turnout. LOTS of eyecandy..


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Wonderful pictures! Thanks

Really nice to see some GTR's in silica breath metallic, I still love that colour  May I ask, what is the thing with the windscreen wipers being raised on some cars? It doesn't strike me that this sort of event would be aflicted by chavs playing with peoples cars.


----------



## Raz (Feb 11, 2005)

Amazing Pics and some very awsome cars, you would have had to pull me away kicking and screaming when it was time to go home. :bowdown1:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Great pics from the Museum . .as usual, absolute great meet there every year . . . thanks for sharing . .:bowdown1:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

stuartstaples said:


> Wonderful pictures! Thanks
> 
> May I ask, what is the thing with the windscreen wipers being raised on some cars? It doesn't strike me that this sort of event would be aflicted by chavs playing with peoples cars.


The Japanese tend to do this when the weather is hot - I'm guessing it's to stop the heat deforming/damaging the wiper blades?!


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Beautiful pictures. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Bean said:


> I like this one....


LOL  I wondered if anyone would notice mine hidden amongst all that modified eye candy  Thanks Dave! 

It would have been great if all of the Tokyo area residents could have made it to the meet. The traffic there wasn't too bad, plus the museum is literally just 10 minutes from the Okaya interchange. I guess it would take about 2 hours from Tokyo (right Paul?) 

Hope to see everyone at the August and/or October meets


----------



## skytoy (Sep 24, 2006)

cool pics, I love that white gtr33, looks so mean. Is that just the gtr34 lip at the bottom?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Excellent stuff as always Dave. Not bad with a point and shoot :squintdan


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Demon Dave said:


> LOL  I wondered if anyone would notice mine hidden amongst all that modified eye candy  Thanks Dave!
> 
> It would have been great if all of the Tokyo area residents could have made it to the meet. The traffic there wasn't too bad, plus the museum is literally just 10 minutes from the Okaya interchange. I guess it would take about 2 hours from Tokyo (right Paul?)
> 
> Hope to see everyone at the August and/or October meets


Yeah, it takes me about 2 hours from where I live, Bean is just a bit farther than me but I bet he can make up the difference in about 10 minutes. I think I will make plans for the Aug meet. Would be great to meet up with the Tokyo residents somewhere on the Chuo and drive there convoy style. :squintdan


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

hyrev said:


> Yeah, it takes me about 2 hours from where I live, Bean is just a bit farther than me but I bet he can make up the difference in about 10 minutes. I think I will make plans for the Aug meet. Would be great to meet up with the Tokyo residents somewhere on the Chuo and drive there convoy style. :squintdan


Think my car will be in drydock for August - I'll aim for the October meet though 
Is Okaya on the Chuo ?


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Bean said:


> Think my car will be in drydock for August - I'll aim for the October meet though
> Is Okaya on the Chuo ?


from tokyo you head north on the chuo as far as the Okaya *junction* at which point the chuo expressway continues on toward Nagoya, and another expressway (The Nagano Expressway IIRC) heads towards Nagano/matsumoto. From the Okaya *junction* the Okaya *interchange* is the next exit, about 5 minutes drive further on. Museum is sign posted and about 5 minutes drive from the interchange.

This is the only map I could find:










Shame you won't be able to make it in August Dave - mind if I ask what you've got planned for the GTR?


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Great pics - thanks for sharing .... I was also wondering about the wiper blades! ...


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Some lovely cars there Dave, thanks for posting the pics


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Where can one buy a classic GTR from?


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

wauw


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Great picture's and I could look at them all day long


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Demon Dave said:


> from tokyo you head north on the chuo as far as the Okaya *junction* at which point the chuo expressway continues on toward Nagoya, and another expressway (The Nagano Expressway IIRC) heads towards Nagano/matsumoto. From the Okaya *junction* the Okaya *interchange* is the next exit, about 5 minutes drive further on. Museum is sign posted and about 5 minutes drive from the interchange.
> 
> Shame you won't be able to make it in August Dave - mind if I ask what you've got planned for the GTR?


Thanks Dave - looks easily achievable; even with my navigation skills.

Not doing too much - basically maintenance although I want to have it remapped as I think it's gone a little 'out of tune'.
Also, need to save up in case the new GTR is too good to resist...


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

A lot of THANKS mate for the pic's


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

ohhhh!!! how many Skylines in the same place!!!
Thanks a lot for the pics :bowdown1:


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Another big thanks for the pics here!!!

Cheers Sparks


----------



## crazyass (Sep 12, 2006)

can't see them


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Me neither


----------



## brooksie (Sep 24, 2003)

bandwith exceeded


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

sorry guys - bandwidth exceeded (25Gigs worth) :shy:

The pics will be back up after the 6th of May


----------

